
Ask HN: Is there demand for private communities that discuss IT (and life)? - movedx
Hello,<p>Full transparency: I operate such a community. It&#x27;s tiny right now. 11 VIPs. I&#x27;m not going to link it.<p>I believe there&#x27;s a need for private, professional communities that aren&#x27;t too big or aren&#x27;t too small. I don&#x27;t exactly know what this number looks like to be fair.<p>What are your thoughts? How do you feel about the fully open, public nature of communities like Hacker News, certain subreddits, etc?
======
vaibhavthevedi
Well, if it turns out to be "just another community" then that won't interest
me or most of the people, imo.

If it is around a specific niche, then it's a different thing.

~~~
movedx
So say I ran a private community around DevOps and CloudOps, then? Is that
specific enough?

------
cbluth
do you have more information?

~~~
movedx
Well I'm not sure if it's appropriate for me to share the details (don't want
to be seen as spamming), but here:
[https://www.thecloud.coach/vips](https://www.thecloud.coach/vips)

